# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  India Trip Website

## JEK

Home to home, 72 hours. 15,000 miles flown.

An amazing event!
Family Appreciation and Awards Dinner in Noida

----------


## tim

Jean,

Quite a show, mon ami!  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Larry

The D3 comes through again.  Thanks John.  Welcome home.  Get some rest!

----------


## andynap

I wonder how many of those I spoke to when I had computer questions?

----------


## JEK

> I wonder how many of those I spoke to when I had computer questions?



No call centers in our Noida office, all programmers. But thanks for the thought.

----------

